# STRANDED! Who would you pick?



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

It's TEOTWAWKI!!! Family and loved ones aside, if you could pick anybody on the planet to have around, who would it be???

Personally, I'd choose Cody Lundin. Hollywood silliness aside, the guy _is_ legit. I'm looking forward to reading his books. 
CODY LUNDIN: outdoor survival, *primitive living skills, and urban preparedness courses


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Would John Wayne count? Lol. 

Probably not as he'd be a bit moldy...


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Since Natalie Wood is dead, Brittiany Spears' little sister.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

If things were really really bad I would pick Hillary Clinton then I would feel justified to shoot myself and even God would understand.

In all seriousness I do not think I would pick any of what people think of as survivalist like Cody or Bear Grylls. I would pick someone that can help keep things running has maintenance and farming or gardening skills. Maybe an Amish farmer are just someone that owns and runs a small farm.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

a marine fire team.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would take Comrade-president Yomomma. Then I would ditch him and laugh about it for the next 20 years. Just thinking about him trying to survive by himself is cracking me up even now.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Gabriel Iglesias, He would be very entertaining. Plus if attacked by a bear or group I was unable to stop all my loved ones would be able to outrun him.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

A good ol fashioned farm girl.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As long as she is an Irish farm girl, Gotta have red hair!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

rickfromillinois said:


> A naked Janet Napalitano, because after seeing that, things would just have to get better.


A naked Janet Napalitano Now that is just wrong to put images of that in people head.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

rickfromillinois said:


> A naked Janet Napalitano, because after seeing that, things would just have to get better.


Plus when things got bad I wouldn't have to worry about whom I had to shoot to save food and water for me!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Sarah Shahi


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Off the top of my head, Carrie Underwood comes to mind. She's a farm girl from Oklahoma, has a soothing voice, and is smoking hot. Either way, I'd choose a woman. I'm not sharing a cubby hole, cave or blanket with a dude and I can do the heavy work myself. I need balance to what I can do and sorry to be crude, but sweet loving regularly also.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Kim Kardashian. That way I have someone to clean the outhouse and the rest of the world will never have to hear from her again. I'd be willing to take one for the team if we never had to hear from her again. I'd make her bunk up with Honey Boo Boo though.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Jamie Fraser. You didn't exclude fictional characters, right?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I understand all you guys picking the hot chicks, but my wife has a gun and knows how to use it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The original post said - "family members aside" - that means it's a free choice with no encumbrances or retaliations. It's a fantasy, go with it.

I am always talking about "the little red haired girl" who could never exist in the real world. My wife understands completely. (I am an old man who is completely happy with reality but need to watch cartoons sometimes)


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

"Last man on Earth takes on a different connotation when the world is really ending as we know it.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

A female nurse


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> A naked Janet Napalitano Now that is just wrong to put images of that in people head.


My chances of survival would be pretty slim after I gouged out my eyes with a stick. Or ground them out with any ol' rock I could find.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any member of out group, we would manage.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

All seriousness aside, I'd want a younger version of myself. A Jack of all trades who thinks outside the box.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> A good ol fashioned farm girl.


I've already got one of those.
But since we can't choose family members, I'd pick any member of the 75th Rangers.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

In a survival situation, I would pick Tarzan.

My first thought was Kate Upton. But we're talking survival, not Wonderland.

Tarzan always shows up right before the headhunters are going to light the fire under the pot they are going to boil you in. And he will bring a whole army of elephants and chimpanzees to stomp their guts out and steal their food. Plus he can do anything with just a knife, swings from vines, swims underwater for minutes, can wrestle crocodiles, and can talk to animals.

Tarzan can also survive in London and New York City, so he knows urban survival, too.

And he is King of the freakin' Jungle.


Plus, if he is your buddy, you can get all the chicks you want...he cannot handle all of them, so after he trots off with four or five for the night, you will be standing there, so you get all the "he's good enough for tonight" pickups....

But Kate Upton would be alright, too. I might not survive as long, but at least I would die happy!


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Does "my dog" count??? 

He's just a maltese so not all that great for hunting, but he sure does make a good guard dog... Sometimes he even warns you about things that aren't even there!!!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If I were the last person standing give me a dog.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife of course, but she'd take Bruce Willis cause I've made her sit thru every die hard movie and with him survival is assured.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

On a serious note, many of the people here. You know who you are. :wink: Damn what a good team that would be. ::rambo::


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

inceptor said:


> On a serious note, many of the people here. You know who you are. :wink: Damn what a good team that would be. ::rambo::


I can think of worse than our NTX Cadre, that's for sure.

EDIT: Some damn fine free agents out there too.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Jennifer Love Hewitt. She just curls my toes she is so sexy. And if I am the only dude around I might have a chance once she gets lonely...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If I was the last man on earth then the human race would be extinct. I doubt that the cutting and sealing that I underwent could be repaired successfully enough to bring offspring into the world. Having said that it might be possible to extract what is necessary to impregnate the remaining women. I probably would be unable to be a decent father to them all but at my age it might be less than necessary.


----------



## arthurstjames (Oct 6, 2013)

For anyone interested there are 2 of Cody lundeens books on Groupon right now for a good price

Outdoor Survival Guide 2-Book Set. Free Shipping.

http://gr.pn/1hH6tpw


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

arthurstjames said:


> For anyone interested there are 2 of Cody lundeens books on Groupon right now for a good price
> 
> Outdoor Survival Guide 2-Book Set. Free Shipping.
> 
> Humorous Outdoor Survival Guide 2-Book Set Deal of the Day | Groupon


SOLD! _*Thanks!*_ I had downloaded them free last week and saw their well worth buying. I think the author is 110% deserving of the cash for his work in this case. AND I want hard copies.

Note: Shipings free!

I didn't know about it until after I checked out, but there's apparently some way I could have given you a $10 discount on your next purchase there for the referral!! If you know how it works, just let me know!

Thanks again!


----------



## arthurstjames (Oct 6, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> SOLD! _*Thanks!*_ I had downloaded them free last week and saw their well worth buying. I think the author is 110% deserving of the cash for his work in this case. AND I want hard copies.
> 
> Note: Shipings free!
> 
> ...


I don't know much about Groupon. Not trying for a referral. Not sure if that's possible. I started on his first book 98.6 degrees and it is really good so far. More philosophical, even Cody says these are books you read before a disaster for maximum effectiveness.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Ha...I'd have to have Blake Shelton, easy on the eyes, from Oklahoma...and could sing me to sleep every night.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess I'm getting old., or I am old. I'd pick Yule Gibbons. That way, I'd never starve. Since I'm mostly deaf I wouldn't be too agrivated with his voice. If not him then my ex wife. She's such a b)$&/ no one would ever mess with us short of an M1 Abrams. Even the rangers of the 75th wouldn't bother her.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Off the top of my head, Carrie Underwood comes to mind. She's a farm girl from Oklahoma, has a soothing voice, and is smoking hot. Either way, I'd choose a woman. I'm not sharing a cubby hole, cave or blanket with a dude and I can do the heavy work myself. I need balance to what I can do and sorry to be crude, but sweet loving regularly also.
> 
> View attachment 2978
> 
> ...


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Milla Jovovich. I know she can handle zombies, and looks mighty fine in leather. And if I get feeling down, she can say "Leeloo Dallas, multipass" to make me laugh.


----------

